# Making woodworking floors



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

I have been wanting to try my hand at making wood flooring but I have been wondering how to do it & what tools I will need. Does anyone have any info on the steps to it. So far, I realize I will need
1. Planer(already own a big one)
2. Jointer
3. Shaper
4. Belt sander

These are all tools that I've been wanting to buy anyways. Any help would be great.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 13, 2008)

a router or a small shaper with a router bit colet a relief blade for your planer. or you can do it all with a table saw and planer.
if i have to fill in a floor after remodeling i make my own flooring to match alot of the time


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

*I'm all confused*

What is a relief blade for the planer? I looked at this cutter for the Shaper. http://www.grizzly.com/products/C2307

Do I need to sand the boards I have planed, or would the planer be sufficient?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

If you want a smooth floor using 3/4 stock, just use a rabbiting bit in a hand held router. For the price of the cutters... you could buy 3or4 carbide bits and keep them clean with a diamond hone. Use a 3\8 by 3/8" setting... let the cutter do the work and listen to the drag. Use a felt backer and a good nailer. If time is a factor... use a shaper with auto feed and Pro Flooring nailers... remember to let the wood stabalize in the same location at least 2-weeks and allow 1/2" gap between flooring and bottom plate of wall. Rick


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

my question is would i have to sand the flooring after it's been planed. i'm gonna get a shaper, i'd want something a bit more production geared


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

It`s always a good idea to fill if needed and sand after the install. If you want to use a shaper for the milling... you might check and see if the knife kit comes with a relief cutter for the back side of the flooring. Depending on the width of your planks... relieving the back side helps the floor breath a little better and lay flatter. When you seal it... try to use a penetrating sealer. I`ve seen a few flooring crews come in... start in the center of the room face nailing then work both ways and finish a whole house in 4 or 5 hours...only to find a buckeled floor 6 months later!! Take your time... make sure the sub floor is dry... use the right nails...and nail consintanley. No guts... no glory!!! Rick


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I would not want to try and make flooring without a moulding machine or a shaper(3hp) or larger with a good feeder. The amount of work to hand feed all those boards thru and trying to get the tounge and grooves smooth(no jerks or jumps) would not be fun. You could also do it with a hand plane.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

The use of feather boards would be mandatory with our normal shop equipment... IMHO...


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

Unless you want a special flooring that is not available off the shelf, or you already have the raw lumber, you'll be a lot better off buying the flooring. It doesn't cost much more than the lumber would. You could put all that time that you would have spent planing and shaping into more practical tasks, like making furniture and stuff.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Ya, I want to make 6 inch plank flooring. I can get wood for $1 a board ft., cheap crappy flooring is like $3 a square ft at the minimum. I'd say it'd probably be worth it.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Sanding should be done before you shape it. This will leave a nice smooth surface that will be ready to finish. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## forgotten (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Grab a camcorder and video the process of making the pieces, and then assembling the floor. I have GOT to see this...


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey if this question is still open, I have very personal recent experiance with this subject mater. I just made my own flooring for my kitchen. The first thing I would like to say is that it takes a lot of time to make it yourself in a home shop. I would not take one suggestion that said do it with a hand router. Use a router table at the very least. As far as sanding it smooth first, it isn't neccesary if your planer doesn't have snipes. I planed, sanded with drum sander and after installing, it still needed sanded. No matter what, there is always some sort of mis-match. The one thing I can say, is that I won't make my own again. Way too much work involved. Around here good flooring is as cheap as $2.00 a sq ft. After taking the time to make and install, even more expensive flooring would be worth it. I have a professonal coming in Monday to sand and then I'll finish the rest. If I can figure how to post a pic, I will. If I can answer any other question please feel free to ask. Oh, and it doesn't need felt backing if you have a basement under it. It does need to be glued as well as nailed.


----------

